# Need a CPA



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

I know it is a bad time of year for accountants, but are there any on the forum? Does somebody know one that they would recommend. My wife is in need of one for some business taxstuff that needs to be taken care of. Thanks for any responses


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Call Josh Durst @ Durst Accounting & Tax. # is994-5520,he's off of Hwy. 90 in Pace


----------

